
Wolfram has created a website that will identify any image you throw at it - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/13/8603531/wolfram-image-identification-site-trained-by-chewbacca
======
anigbrowl
Hmm. It identified my everyday profile picture
([https://www.facebook.com/eddy.robinson](https://www.facebook.com/eddy.robinson))
as a 'smoking car.' I had to resist the temptation to confirm this as a great
guess.

~~~
dalke
I used another head shot, with a two-thirds view profile, and it also gave
"smoking car".

------
carrotleads
Some of my tests came out as instrumentation which made no sense.

Need to test with a category of images and see what % of results come out
matching the category.

